
The Dudes Who Won’t Wear Masks - elliekelly
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/06/dudes-who-wont-wear-masks/613375/
======
elliekelly
The article title is kind of click-baity but the sub-title was too long:

> Face coverings are a powerful tool, but health authorities can’t simply
> ignore the reasons some people refuse to use them.

